# 95 altima dies at low speeds



## rainman (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi,my wife has a 95 altima,with 166,000 mlies on her. We have had this car for 2 years ,and never had a lick of trouble,until now.
Yesterday she drove it to work,about 10 miles,she said it just died while going about 20mph.Then it started again,and she went on .It did it again acouple more times.She said it ran fine at highway speeds.I took it out myself,ran good till I slowed down then it just died with my foot still on the gas.Tried to start it ,and it would start but die right away.Did this acouple of times.Finaly got it going and got it home.
I did a search on the same type of symptoms,and heres what ive done so far:

1.put in new fuel filter

2.checked distributor for oil,it was good.

3.checked MAP sensor with meter ,metered out good.

4.checked TPS sensor with meter ,good also.

5.ran ECM codes,came up with bad knock sensor,but the engine lights been on for about a month.I check it when it first came on,so I knew the knock sensor was bad ,but I thought it might put out differant code.No luck.I really dont think the knock sensor is the culprit.
Could this be a fuel pump problem?I dont have a gauge to test the pressure.I also read where it could be a bad O2 sensor.I priced the back one at 109 bucks,hate to replace it if thats not it.I guess thats about it.Any more ideas would be great .
Thanks


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

rear O2 sensor has nothing to do with performance. all it does
is check how well catalytic converter converts bad gases.
you don't need to change it if you don't mind the engine light on.
NGK Spark plug, NGK Spark Plug wire, NGK Platinum Spark plug for High Performance and Racing. has the sensor for around 60$.

try cleaning throttle body.
I wrote description here
http://www.nissanforums.com/u13-1993-1997-altima/124653-stalling-problems-1993-altima-se.html
otherwise I don't know for sure.
maybe fuel pump. if you drive with low fuel in the tank often your fuel pump goes bad quickly.

basically do a tun up, run one of those liquids that cleans your exhaust system and engine insides. change oil. reset computer and
then wait when the light comes back on. 

it may be the knock sensor.
I think I posted a link to description about the knock sensor function on this thread
http://www.nissanforums.com/general...n-shutter-coming-out-low-speeds-coasting.html


----------



## dmcgreal (May 7, 2006)

i dont think it is your knock senson or your o2 sensors but i do think it is your distributer did you take it apart the whole way to the encodor disk if you didnt check it again to get to it all you need to do is take your rotor off and then slide the plastic cover off the encoder dick is right behind that now if there is even a drop of oil or dirt in there the distributer is bad so change it as soon as you can then take the car to your nearest auto zone and have your check engin light turned off it will stay off the reason it is on throwing the knock sensor code on is because there is a problem in your ignition systen and the problem usually is the distributor causing the light to come on because there is no sensor in it to throw a code 
so good luck try that ill bet that is your problem

dan


----------



## rainman (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi, thanks for the replies,I did take the distributor all the way down.Its all clean ,and no oil.Could it be maybe a bad mod. in the distributor?I also cleaned the throttle body,didnt make a differance.My son has a 96 altima .I think I will try his distributor ,and see what happens.will let you know what happens.
thanks


----------



## dmcgreal (May 7, 2006)

i do think it is a problem in the dist. try too swap them out see what happens. keep us posted


----------



## rainman (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi,its me again,swaped out the dist.that was the problem.She runs like a dream.Its kind of wired though.My wifes dist said on the side rebuilt by hitachi for nissan,so we know its had at least 2 distributors.Also it looks pretty new no oil in it ,all the seals looked new ,and were not brittle,so I dont think oil was the problem.Its funny because my sons dist. has oil in it,so I guess its just a matter of time till his goes.Just want to thank everyone on this forum,alot of good people who are willing to help.Dont know what i would do without the net.Now the big ? is where do I buy a new one.What about the ones sold on ebay,like by the distributor king.They look like they would be alright.just dont know if I can plunk down 400 bux for a oem nissan.well anyway Ill let you know what I do.
thanks again


----------



## dmcgreal (May 7, 2006)

just go for the oem if there was no oil in the dist it was the encoder disk that went bad so good luck


----------



## jovanni (Mar 29, 2005)

i brought a dizzy from distributor king,,,,,,,,,it failed in 2 weeks,like the other guy said GO to dealership trust us....


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

rainman said:


> Hi,its me again,swaped out the dist.that was the problem.She runs like a dream.Its kind of wired though.My wifes dist said on the side rebuilt by hitachi for nissan,so we know its had at least 2 distributors.Also it looks pretty new no oil in it ,all the seals looked new ,and were not brittle,so I dont think oil was the problem.Its funny because my sons dist. has oil in it,so I guess its just a matter of time till his goes.Just want to thank everyone on this forum,alot of good people who are willing to help.Dont know what i would do without the net.Now the big ? is where do I buy a new one.What about the ones sold on ebay,like by the distributor king.They look like they would be alright.just dont know if I can plunk down 400 bux for a oem nissan.well anyway Ill let you know what I do.
> thanks again



$400.00 is a resonable price for a distributor. And I don't think you'll get a better price somewhere else.


----------

